# Puppy Birth Photos



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

We've got 5 on the ground so far. We're still waiting on the final two. I'm dang glad I did the archery deer hunt this year! 2 boys and 2 girls for sure. I'm not sure what #5 is yet. Tess seems to be a great little mother.

#5 being born:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fer cute. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

4 girls and 4 boys:








Pups to the left,








pups to the right,








and pups up front.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, at what age do they start looking like the mom? They sure look different.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Wow, at what age do they start looking like the mom? They sure look different.


All griffons are born white. The coat changes color as it fills in. Mom is looking pretty ragged, but I think she's entitled to after going through labor 8 times today.  You can see the pups with the darker undercoat. They'll turn brown like their dad.








The really bright white pups will turn a steel gray color, lighter than the mother. The top pup in the following photo is one of Scooby's previous puppies that turned out steel gray:








Then the pups that are just kind of dirty white will have the brown and gray coat like their mother.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Thats pretty cool. I have heard that Dalmations are also born all white and get their spots later


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Birddogger that is just awesome! Looks like they will be great dogs.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

With the cold weather we (when I say "we" I mean my wife made me) decided to bring the pups in out of the garage. I now have nine dogs in a whelping box on my living room floor. :roll: 


Let's look at the bright side- I won't have to run out to the garage while I sluff church and watch the NFL today. The pups are right below the TV. o-||


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet, can't wait till it's time to pick em up!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

They've taken over the kitchen.








Mom cleans up great! She was a little embarrassed by the hospital photos.








Wait a minute, I only see seven. Where's the eighth pup?








There she is! Someone will need a Garmin Astro for this pup.








The Wanderer








The Pile








This little guy's a chow hound. I love his two tone tail.








The girl on top has one brown leg and three white legs. It's like she's wearing something sexy to the party.


----------

